# Steerable Tracked Snow Blower



## cbrussell (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone know of a company who builds a steerable tracked snow blower? TroyBilt has one, but I am looking for a bit larger machine, say 28" - 30". I looked at the Ariens models, but came away confused as to whether any of their tracked snow blowers had remote locking differentials. I saw on the web where Honda makes some, but they seem no to available in the US. I would like to upgrade to a tracked model for its superior traction, but do not want to have to man handle it when turnig around. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

cbrussell;1001303 said:


> Does anyone know of a company who builds a steerable tracked snow blower? TroyBilt has one, but I am looking for a bit larger machine, say 28" - 30". I looked at the Ariens models, but came away confused as to whether any of their tracked snow blowers had remote locking differentials. I saw on the web where Honda makes some, but they seem no to available in the US. I would like to upgrade to a tracked model for its superior traction, but do not want to have to man handle it when turnig around. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Yamaha is importing a new replacement blower but it is being imported to the canadian maritimes stores for testing.

I will be handling them when and if they start importing them to the lower 48.

Any two stage that has tracks is not that heavy to turm using mechanical advantage of the tracks.

It all depends on how big a unit you want and expect to use as Zaugg makes a smaller side walk track driven model that has no issues with any snow accumulations.

The toro single stage CCR 3000 I have has no issues with any snow but it takes time to do for any blower.

Any good two stage with the addition of the clarence impeller kit will make all the difference as the impeller housing is an impedence as it has a clearance which allows the impeller to flood.

The belt reduction drive of the two stage blowers is a curse in some ways as it does not have enough torque simply because of the belt drive used to power it and the power loss to the drive system.

a snow blower with two engines one for the drive unit and one for the impeller and auger would be the best of two worlds with no issues period as the type of snow would no longer be an issue

where the speed could be down to a crawl and the snow would be gone with no plugging-the clarence impeller kit helps with this issue as the entire surface area of the impeller is used

plus the extra length of the impeeler kit and not wasted with the amount of clearance in the design of the fan housing.

leon


----------



## cbrussell (Feb 15, 2010)

I would be very interested in looking at the propsed Yamaha unit when you get your hands on it. The Zaugg units are far larger than I need as I suspect the ones with a clearance auger would be as well. I am just looking for a 28" - 30" two stage tracked blower with a remote means of disengaging one side of the drive differential. I wonder if the Japanese version of the Honda are sold anywhere else, say in Canada? As I said, the TroyBilt one fits the bill, but it is only 26" and seems a bit under powered. It lookas as though it is one of there wheeled versions converted to a track drive; whether this is good or bad I do not know. 
Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tracked snow blower cont.*



cbrussell;1001420 said:


> I would be very interested in looking at the propsed Yamaha unit when you get your hands on it. The Zaugg units are far larger than I need as I suspect the ones with a clearance auger would be as well. I am just looking for a 28" - 30" two stage tracked blower with a remote means of disengaging one side of the drive differential. I wonder if the Japanese version of the Honda are sold anywhere else, say in Canada?
> 
> There are a couple of big tracked hondas available in Canada and in Europe as well as tracked units smaller than the smallest Zaugg which is the Beast.
> 
> ...


FYI you may want to seriously look at the converting of the gas engine you have with a Hatz diesel as they have a narrower power band and will get to high power faster and maintain it.

They are direct injected and have an aluminum block and have automatic decompression as standard equipment.

The horizontal engines have splash lubrication.

Adding the Clarence impeller kit to your current  blower will have a big impact and repowering with a Hatz engine eventually (if desired) will allow you to use a dependeable blower design with a high powered 4 cycle diesel engine

www.smengns.tripod.com/id1.html

www.hatzamerica.com

About the Zauggs-
two stage snow blowers

Snow Beast 
single cross auger with 
solid drum ends for collecting and pushing snow to impeller 
water cooled Kubota power 40 HP

Bulldog
twin cross auger with smaller top cross auger 
water cooled Kubota power 54 HP

www.zauggamerica.com

The possibility of doing sidewalks quickly for the city and residential work like driveways is a pluss be a plus for the smaller Zaugg for you- as they will do it quickly and even faster with smaller snow falls at a fast walk or with a sulkey or a seat platform welded to the frame behind the operators station.

With all the weird weather we are having and going to have it might be worth considering

Only because of warranty issues with the Honda from canada.

I really do not want to see you rowing a boat by commitee because of a warranty issue. :waving:


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

i have a 2001(i think) craftsman with tracks and power steering works great think its 28" intake but the 28" troy bilt tracked model looks good too Good Luck


----------



## Sharpcut 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Interested in a 30" Cub Cadet with independent track drive, light, and heated grips?? 11 hp Tecumseh engine.


----------



## JustMag (Feb 11, 2010)

What's the advantage to the track drives vs wheels in the 26"-32" blowers?? My Cub Cadet 526 w does fine traction wise


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



JustMag;1007806 said:


> What's the advantage to the track drives vs wheels in the 26"-32" blowers??
> 
> My Cub Cadet 526 w does fine traction wise


A tracked blower gives you more surface area for traction but neither wheels or tracks will help on ice unless you have sand.

The addition of chains for wheeled snow blowers or studs in the cleats will help with ice under a shallow snow depth.

leon:waving:


----------

